# anyone have a zilla thermometer-hygrometer? need info!



## cmart822331 (Nov 22, 2008)

If anyone out there owns n uses a zilla thermometer-hygrometer pictured here...
View attachment 74682

	

		
			
		

		
	
... i could use some help.. first off.. i just bought this product and it doesnt seem to be reading the humidity! just looks like this... --% ?? and how do you change the max and min temp/humid settings??? the instructions only give how to clear the max n min... it does not say anything about how to set them... thanks in advance for any help you might offer!  -Chris


----------



## cmart822331 (Nov 22, 2008)

y isnt this showing up in new topics??? how would anybody see it???


----------



## dairy (Nov 22, 2008)

As far as getting help with the product your best bet is probably the instructions that came with it. After that try contacting the manufacturer or the retailer. Having said that I'll take a crack at it:

When you say you want to set the Min/Max settings you mean you want this product to regulate the temperature and humidity? I don't think it does that. Just reads what they are at. IME the min/max is simply there to show you the lowest and highest value for whatever you're measuring. For example since the last time it was cleared (the instructions tell you how to do that) the temperature has been as low as XX degrees, and as high as XX degrees. Same for humidity.

As far as your thread showing up in new topics, it wont show as new for you until someone posts a reply. A thread will only show as new (topic in bold text) if you haven't read it since the last post. This thread will move down the thread list as new posts and threads are made. This post/reply I'm making right now should return your thread to the top of the list and for everyone but myself, its topic will appear in that list in bold text.


----------



## James H (Nov 22, 2008)

I have that product and i dont think that you can set it.  It is set to 0-100% olny, you have to be the judge after that.  I use to work with the company sales rep and get to play with the new toys before they really hit the market, those are very much a plug and play toy, nothing fancy.


----------



## Steven Valys (Nov 22, 2008)

James H said:


> It is set to 0-100% only, you have to be the judge after that.


What's to judge?  There's nothing below or above that.


----------



## spydrhunter1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine on the hermit crab tanks only read _ _%, when I fail to ventilate the tank properly and the humidity hits 100%.


----------



## cmart822331 (Nov 23, 2008)

dairy said:


> As far as getting help with the product your best bet is probably the instructions that came with it. After that try contacting the manufacturer or the retailer. Having said that I'll take a crack at it:
> 
> When you say you want to set the Min/Max settings you mean you want this product to regulate the temperature and humidity? I don't think it does that. Just reads what they are at. IME the min/max is simply there to show you the lowest and highest value for whatever you're measuring. For example since the last time it was cleared (the instructions tell you how to do that) the temperature has been as low as XX degrees, and as high as XX degrees. Same for humidity.
> 
> As far as your thread showing up in new topics, it wont show as new for you until someone posts a reply. A thread will only show as new (topic in bold text) if you haven't read it since the last post. This thread will move down the thread list as new posts and threads are made. This post/reply I'm making right now should return your thread to the top of the list and for everyone but myself, its topic will appear in that list in bold text.




ah ha!  im an idiot! no i know it cant regulate the temp/humidity... i thought i caould set it to have the go off if it dropped below or got above the max/min... but now i understand what it is!  thanks! -Chris


----------



## cmart822331 (Nov 23, 2008)

spydrhunter1 said:


> Mine on the hermit crab tanks only read _ _%, when I fail to ventilate the tank properly and the humidity hits 100%.


i figured this out as well.. it actually only reads 30% or higher... the humidity was actually below 30% n thats y it wasnt reading... glad i bought this or i wouldnt even have known this...! thanks though! -Chris


----------



## dairy (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad you got it figured out. Min/Max is useful especially when you're setting up a new enclosure or changing an existing one. You can keep an eye on the range of environment you're providing without checking on it all the time. Out of curiosity, what are you keeping?


----------



## darkeye (Nov 23, 2008)

The question I have is:

WHY?

What scorpion could you be keeping that requires you to so closely monitor temp and humidity?  Equipment like this really belongs on the shelf at a pet store rather than in a scorpion enclosure IMHO.

Martin LaBelle


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Nov 23, 2008)

darkeye said:


> The question I have is:
> 
> WHY?
> 
> ...


P. Imperators are a humid species, right off the top of my head, and i dont know much about Scorps or Pedes. you shouldnt say things like this becuz for him to wanna monitor conditions in ANY tank is a good idea. and as i said he could have Emp's or some other jungle species.


----------



## dairy (Nov 23, 2008)

darkeye said:


> The question I have is:
> 
> WHY?
> 
> ...



I don't know how closely people monitor their enclosures but I like to know (to the best of my ability) what conditions I'm keeping my critters in. A min/max is a great way to keep an eye on what the conditions are like at 3:00am when my heat lamps are off and I'm dreaming of a pet store tank full of Swammi's labeled as Emps   It's not like I want to wake up and check the thermometer or look for condensation, not when I can check in the morning. As well it's not like I'm checking on a daily basis. Once the enclosure is setup and everything falls into the range I'm looking for I can relax and "forget" about it because I know that I've got it right. Like I posted earlier it's useful for setting up new enclosures or making changes to existing ones.

A thermometer or hydrometer or even forceps are not _required_ to keep scorpions. You can keep a scorpion using nothing but a coffee can. Having said that IME these tools do add a measure of certainty and facility and IMO are absolutely recommended.


----------



## cmart822331 (Nov 23, 2008)

dairy said:


> Glad you got it figured out. Min/Max is useful especially when you're setting up a new enclosure or changing an existing one. You can keep an eye on the range of environment you're providing without checking on it all the time. Out of curiosity, what are you keeping?


soory, though i included that in my original post.. i am keeping a p.imperator .. yes i see how min/max is useful. i just misunderstood its use at first:8o .. -Chris


----------



## cmart822331 (Nov 23, 2008)

darkeye said:


> The question I have is:
> 
> WHY?
> 
> ...


well, im keeping a pandinus imperator. which requires  humidity to be 70%+ could i guess on whether or not the humidity in the enclosure is where its supposed to be? sure.. but i like to monitor the conditions in her enclosure. like i stated above, when i put the probes into the enclosure it wasnt reading the humidity at all, indicating that it was actually below 30%... i knew it might be a little dry in there but had no idea it was that low! so.. required? idk but i like to know that my scorp is comfortable in her home. my scorpion, my money, who are you to question me about how i care for it?


----------

